# What's my budget?



## PartsMan (Aug 20, 2009)

Maybe I was a little vague?

I can't seem to find real kits for bikes out there.
Should I be thinking pancake motor in a light bike or small car setup in a big bike?

I do think that I am a lead and DC guy.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

If the 24 miles is one way, you may be hard pressed on lead acid if you can't charge at work.
I would go LI batteries and something like a Mars PM motor.
For your speed requirements I would go with 72 volts or higher.
I would go to the evalbum web page and look at some that have been done for ideas.


----------



## PartsMan (Aug 20, 2009)

No 24 or 16 round trip with a good possibility of charging 8 hours halfway, at work.


----------



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

24 * 60ah LiFEPO4 = 1584
http://www.evcomponents.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TS-LFP60AHA
1* charger =366
http://elitepowersolutions.com/products/product_info.php?cPath=9&products_id=80
1 * ETEK RT = 540
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/etek-r.htm
1 * altrax 7234 = 475
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/Alltrax.htm
1 * donor chassis = 500
http://www.craigslist.org
1 * random metal, fastener, sprokets = 250
__________________________________
Total = 3715
add 10% for tax shipping etc, and call it 4k for a nice setup.


----------



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

forgot one thing $100 buck for wire, connectors, heat shrink miscellaneous other.
*genuinedealz*.com


----------



## PartsMan (Aug 20, 2009)

Do I need Lithium to go 12 miles?

I realize that I don't want to discharge all the way twice a day but I see 48v lead bikes claiming 30+ miles on a charge.

I was thinking cram another battery or two in for a little more speed and cushion. I could drive 50 if it saved me $1000 (six more months of saving).


----------



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

I've seen the claims. Mostly of the conversions I've seen are right at 10-12 usable miles. Pushing you max range seems dangerous to me. Good chance of leaving you stranded, if you have a problem one day.

To get more range means buying better (expensive) batteries. 4 yellow tops is almost 800 dollars. So you double that and get 3x the expected life and 4 times the range. I can't see why you wouldn't go lithium.


----------



## PartsMan (Aug 20, 2009)

Was thinking something from Exide. I can get them cheaper through work.

Four grand would get me
http://www.cloudelectric.com/product_p/pk-al-a450.htm
and
http://www.choppersurplus.com/bikekits/rollingchasis/cs/bobber.html


----------



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

It looks like it would work though cloud looks over priced. I would take that parts list and shop it around. Thunderstruck and electric motorsports both have been very helpful as I build my bike. I would give them a call and talk to them. 

I would still incourage you to go with the Lithium. Its well worth it.


----------



## PartsMan (Aug 20, 2009)

I doubt I will go with ether one of those kits. I'm not that type.
There is a lot in the kit. Not necessarily what I would want or need.
No I'll do it the hard way.

I do think I have decided to go with a full size bike. I'm 6'1" 230# and It will have room to mount everything.


----------

